# Hamilton Beach Advanced Temp Tracker 6 qt. Slow Cooker



## Steve H (Jan 20, 2021)

Morning all. I'm very interested in getting into this Sous Vide thing. And while researching them I came across this.







It is a slow cooker that also does Sous Vide.
I'm kind of interested in this because it is a all in one unit. So I wouldn't have to find a suitable pan for it. Anybody have experience with this? It has good reviews.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 20, 2021)

Hey steve, as far as the sous vide, how well is the temp control on that unit? +-5*F or can you dial it in 1* at a time?


----------



## Steve H (Jan 20, 2021)

That's one thing I haven't found the answer to yet.


----------



## xray (Jan 20, 2021)

It looks like it would work great for both purposes, especially if it’s able to keep an accurate SV temperature.  I mean 135F water is the same if it’s in a crockpot, immersion circulator or even on the stove.

That looks great to use for finishing sausages in a water bath.


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 20, 2021)

Does it actually circulate the water inside? Or just keep it at a constant temp?


----------



## Steve H (Jan 20, 2021)

In sous vide you can set it as low as 100 degrees. And adjust in 1 degree increments.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 20, 2021)

Sowsage said:


> Does it actually circulate the water inside? Or just keep it at a constant temp?



Just constant temp. Though water will circulate  when heated.


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 20, 2021)

Hmmmm... Is it a different model than the one you shared the link to? When I click on that one it just seems to be a crock pot. I did find a Hamilton Beach souse vide/ crock pot combo.... Model # 33970


----------



## Steve H (Jan 20, 2021)

That's not the right one either. Sec.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 20, 2021)

Here it is.  Hamilton Beach 33867 Advanced Temp Tracker Slow Cooker - Newegg.com

Thanks for the heads up Travis!


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 20, 2021)

Ok that makes more since now. Might be worth the investment. Sure would take up less room that way. Only thing I wouldn't like about it is limited space. But if your only ever going to SV things that will fit in it I say go for it.


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 20, 2021)

When I looked at your link  it was showing the price at $110. Now it's showing out of stock. Checked the Hamilton Beach site and they have it for $70.









						Advanced Temp Tracker™ Slow Cooker
					

The Hamilton Beach® Temp Tracker™ 6 Qt. Slow Cooker minimizes overcooking and helps ensure food safety when cooking beef, pork & poultry.




					hamiltonbeach.com
				




Robert


----------



## Steve H (Jan 20, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> When I looked at your link  it was showing the price at $110. Now it's showing out of stock. Checked the Hamilton Beach site and they have it for $70.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If I decide to get it. I would get it from the exchange.


----------



## zwiller (Jan 20, 2021)

I am not a fan of the SV sticks and went water oven style.  Love it.  That is a great price, I paid 2x.  I still like mine, it has a magnetic stir bar in the bottom and really moves the water.  ALL our crocks are way too hot even on warm so that would a great feature to have.  One HUGE bonus about SV is I am making sausage with mine.  I didn't originally intend on that.  It's GREAT for that!   Once I get it dialed in I will post but working on a weisswurst recipe and is a SV cook.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 20, 2021)

That does look interesting!


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 20, 2021)

Steve H said:


> If I decide to get it. I would get it from the exchange.



You certainly have my curiosity piqued. I'm giving serious consideration to getting one now. Dumb question....both of my daughters are in the Navy. Would they be able to order stuff for me and have it shipped to here? 

Robert


----------



## Steve H (Jan 20, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> You certainly have my curiosity piqued. I'm giving serious consideration to getting one now. Dumb question....both of my daughters are in the Navy. Would they be able to order stuff for me and have it shipped to here?
> 
> Robert



Once they set up the account. They can purchase an item. And have it shipped to you with no problem. There is a option to  have a different shipping address. Which is normal for this site.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 20, 2021)

Interesting find Steve still haven't got in the mode to try sv yet.

Warren


----------



## Steve H (Jan 20, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Interesting find Steve still haven't got in the mode to try sv yet.
> 
> Warren



I've been thinking about this more lately after seeing some of the cooks people have been doing. Still on the fence.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 20, 2021)

Yea I don't get why cook something in heated water for hours then turn around and smoke it for hours. I guess I'm just missing something. Old dog no new tricks I guess.

Warren


----------



## Steve H (Jan 20, 2021)

Hey Warren. It is a different cooking process. I'm just looking to get better results from otherwise cheap (cheaper anyway) cuts of meat. The idea of taking a tough cut of eye round. And getting sandwich quality roast beef. Or other cuts of meat. And turning them into a better meal sounds like a win to me. I'm a old dog too! Looking for new ideas.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 20, 2021)

I watch you first.       
By the way Steve I will be 78 in June. Now that is getting to be a real old dog.

Warren


----------



## Steve H (Jan 20, 2021)

lol! You have a few cooks over me!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 20, 2021)

I love mine!
I run 48 hour SVs & never fluctuates more than 0.4°.
Never have to add water.  Makes ZERO noise.
Works awesome, but not cheap.

Link:








						SousVide Supreme | Official Site
					

SousVide Supreme is the world's finest water oven for home cooks and culinary professionals. The all-in-one, easy to use sous vide cooking appliance for per




					sousvidesupreme.com
				




Bear


----------



## dr k (Jan 21, 2021)

The two reasons I got a dedicated stick SV vs my Auber WS-1510ELPM PID and analog round 6 qt slowcooker was to do big SV cooks and be able to run my smoker with the PID while doing a 48 hour SV Chuck cook and not wait for the PID to be available to SV. Auber sent me a chart to turn slow cookers and rice cookers into a SV that holds to the degree without needing to stir or use a bubbler to circulate the water. You can see the thermal current in the slow cooker plus the stoneware evenly heats such a small area. Perfect results everytime. Just took the handle off the glass lid and ran the multi purpose SV/smoker waterproof RTD sensor through the lid hole and secured the depth with a wooden spring close pin inside the lid and one outside. It's a great yogurt machine holding at 110. No different results than the Stick SV circulator. If anyone with an Auber PID with out of the box settings  like mine above of P=7, I=600 and D=150 then the manual setting to run as a SV controller with an analog crockpot set on high is P=4, I=0 and D=40. If you have the Bradley Smoker Auber PID with out of the box settings P=70, I=600, and D=150, then the SV manual setting is P=40, I=0 and D=40. Great way to try a Chuck,  EOR or steaks before taking the plunge if you already have a SV and don't know it. 











Great results.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 21, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> I love mine!
> I run 48 hour SVs & never fluctuates more than 0.4°.
> Never have to add water.  Makes ZERO noise.
> Works awesome, but not cheap.
> ...


I've been looking at those as well. They are $$ alright.


----------



## halleoneagain (Nov 5, 2022)

Steve H
, I'm wondering if you purchased this slow cooker, and if so, how you're liking it?


----------



## Steve H (Nov 5, 2022)

halleoneagain said:


> Steve H
> , I'm wondering if you purchased this slow cooker, and if so, how you're liking it?


Yes. I did. And it works very well. I've only done the SV a couple times with it. But with the temp probe. It keeps amazingly good temps. With chuckies and corned beef. The results are great. Would I get this for the soul purpose of doing SV's? No. You can only get one chub in it. Around a 2 pounder. That's it. But for dead on control for regular slow cooks. I highly recommend. The casseroles' I made with it are very good. Once temp is reached. It automatically drops to keep warm.


----------



## halleoneagain (Nov 5, 2022)

Steve H said:


> Yes. I did. And it works very well. I've only done the SV a couple times with it. But with the temp probe. It keeps amazingly good temps. With chuckies and corned beef. The results are great. Would I get this for the soul purpose of doing SV's? No. You can only get one chub in it. Around a 2 pounder. That's it. But for dead on control for regular slow cooks. I highly recommend. The casseroles' I made with it are very good. Once temp is reached. It automatically drops to keep warm.


Awright.  I would be using it both as a slow cooker (think chili and pot roast) but would also like to finish off/SV small batches (2-3 pounds) of sausages.  I generally get about 13-15 sausages from that size of a batch. Would they fit, do you think?  And thanks for getting back to me.


----------



## DougE (Nov 5, 2022)

Maybe just me, but I prefer a dedicated SV circulator where I can use it in vessels of various sizes, depending on the size of the job. I don't want to be limited by having the vessel as part of the system, thereby limiting me to only cooking what will fit in that vessel.


----------



## halleoneagain (Nov 5, 2022)

DougE said:


> Maybe just me, but I prefer a dedicated SV circulator where I can use it in vessels of various sizes, depending on the size of the job. I don't want to be limited by having the vessel as part of the system, thereby limiting me to only cooking what will fit in that vessel.


Very good point.  I am looking at Anova also.  I don't need/want wifi/apps.  It looks like the Anova Nano is simple enough for me to figure out and can cook from the controls, without the need for wifi and such. ???


----------



## DougE (Nov 5, 2022)

halleoneagain said:


> Very good point.  I am looking at Anova also.  I don't need/want wifi/apps.  It looks like the Anova Nano is simple enough for me to figure out and can cook from the controls, without the need for wifi and such. ???


Wifi is included in most of them, and while handy at times, it isn't really necessary.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 6, 2022)

halleoneagain said:


> Awright.  I would be using it both as a slow cooker (think chili and pot roast) but would also like to finish off/SV small batches (2-3 pounds) of sausages.  I generally get about 13-15 sausages from that size of a batch. Would they fit, do you think?  And thanks for getting back to me.


Works perfect for chili and pot roasts. I think this would fit those sausages.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 6, 2022)

DougE said:


> Maybe just me, but I prefer a dedicated SV circulator where I can use it in vessels of various sizes, depending on the size of the job. I don't want to be limited by having the vessel as part of the system, thereby limiting me to only cooking what will fit in that vessel.


Good point. For large chubs I use a SV as well. This does the job for smaller batches without the need for a larger vessel.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 6, 2022)

halleoneagain said:


> I am looking at Anova also. I don't need/want wifi/apps. It looks like the Anova Nano is simple enough for me to figure out


Anova is a good choice . I have the 800watt and the 900 watt Precision . I think the Precision is up to 1000 watts now . The Nano is 750 watts . Which is fine . The down fall for me with the Nano is the fixed clip . May not be an issue for you , but will be a factor in what you can cook in , and how much water is needed . 



halleoneagain said:


> can cook from the controls, without the need for wifi and such.


That's the single most important thing . Back when I bought mine , some of the stick cookers could not be controlled from the unit itself . You had to use your phone . 
Yes the Anova's have the controls on the unit itself , and that's how I use mine . 
The blue tooth is nice because you can set an alarm for long cooks . If it shuts down it sends an alert . 
 It's a good way to finish sausage . I got away from it myself , but it certainly works . 





I have no doubt you could use the slow cooker also . If you're going to get it any way , try it out . Just know what the temps are compared to the setting .


----------



## halleoneagain (Nov 6, 2022)

Steve H said:


> Works perfect for chili and pot roasts. I think this would fit those sausages.


Got to love those pot roasts and chili's, thank for the input.  I'm still thinking on it...


----------



## halleoneagain (Nov 6, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> Anova is a good choice . I have the 800watt and the 900 watt Precision . I think the Precision is up to 1000 watts now . The Nano is 750 watts . Which is fine . The down fall for me with the Nano is the fixed clip . May not be an issue for you , but will be a factor in what you can cook in , and how much water is needed .
> 
> 
> That's the single most important thing . Back when I bought mine , some of the stick cookers could not be controlled from the unit itself . You had to use your phone .
> ...


Thanks for the good info on the Anova's, Chop.  I really don't want to get into wifi/blue tooth, simple works best for me.  The photos you posted awhile back of just a kitchen  pot full of sausages, with a plate to hold the sausages under water, and your Thermapen to check temp is probably all I'd need to do.  But a nice slow cooker for said chili and pot roast, I might be able to justify that.  Or offer to buy your Anova if you aren't using it.  Just kidding.
  On another note, I made the Marianski German brats you recommended, followed the recipe, with a little less white pepper, they were great. 
  And I see Lottie over in the corner, lovely girl that she is.  Have a good one.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 6, 2022)

halleoneagain said:


> But a nice slow cooker for said chili and pot roast, I might be able to justify that.


Always good to have a nice slow cooker around . Good to hear you liked the brat recipe . I've made several from him and never had one I didn't like . 
Lynn , I'm not knocking the SV finish for sausage . I just did some Cheddar Jalapeno smoked sausage with a store bought Andouille mix . 3 hours in the smoker , 20 minutes in a pot of 175 degree water . Internal temp was 160 . Just works out faster with smaller batches for me . 





If I do larger batches that I want to water bath finish I'll get out the Anova and whatever size container I need . 





Lottie is never far away , but she knows her place and understands that she lives in a mooch free zone .


----------



## halleoneagain (Nov 6, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> Always good to have a nice slow cooker around . Good to hear you liked the brat recipe . I've made several from him and never had one I didn't like .
> Lynn , I'm not knocking the SV finish for sausage . I just did some Cheddar Jalapeno smoked sausage with a store bought Andouille mix . 3 hours in the smoker , 20 minutes in a pot of 175 degree water . Internal temp was 160 . Just works out faster with smaller batches for me .
> View attachment 647925
> 
> ...


You're just always good for a laugh from me, Chop!  The Anova in the cooler looks like a miniature boat motor hanging off the back of a boat.  Ah yes, those were the days.  The husband had a couple of boats, all sizes, including a 24' Bayliner. 
And I am enjoying the Marianski recipes, I think potato sausage is next.  Your andouille looks great; I'll try NOLA's, but with minimal red pepper, don't like too hot/spicy.
Right now I am running a kitchen experiment; I've got a big pot full of water, a 12" Thermoworks probe attached with a pot clip, and am watching to see how well I can control temps.  No sense buying something if I can use what I already have.
 Whadya mean, no mooch zone!?!


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 6, 2022)

halleoneagain said:


> Whadya mean, no mooch zone!?!


I made a deal with her . Don't try to eat my food and I won't try to eat hers .


----------



## fltsfshr (Nov 6, 2022)

Nice Blue Heeler. She looks well fed. :)


----------



## halleoneagain (Nov 6, 2022)

Steve H
, sorry, I kinda hi-jacked this thread.  Thanks for your input on the slow cooker.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 6, 2022)

halleoneagain said:


> Steve H
> , sorry, I kinda hi-jacked this thread.  Thanks for your input on the slow cooker.


No problemo. If any thread generates more info to help someone. Then it isn't hijacked IMHO


----------



## halleoneagain (Nov 6, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> I made a deal with her . Don't try to eat my food and I won't try to eat hers .


That's fair, but your food tastes better than hers.  :)


----------

